#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Πώς εξασφαλίζεται το κύρος μας;

## SMBD

---

----------


## majakoulas

Άμα θες να διαφυλαχτείς παραιτήσου από επίβλεψη

----------


## Xάρης

Θα έπρεπε να πιάσεις τον κατασκευαστή χωρίς να είναι μπροστά ο ιδιοκτήτης και να του πεις δυο λόγια.

----------


## avgoust

O κατασκευαστής είναι μηχανικός ή όχι ?

----------


## Xάρης

Μήπως ο κατασκευαστής αυτό θέλει, μελέτη-επίβλεψη-κατασκευή;
Ή απλώς να κάνει τον έξυπνο, τον καλό και τον οικονομικό που εξυπηρετεί τα συμφέροντα του εργοδότη για να τον κερδίσει;
Χάνει όμως τον μελετητή που δεν θα τον προτείνει και δε θα του φέρει πελάτες.

----------


## avgoust

Αφού δεν είναι μηχανικός , μην μπαίνεις σε διατάξεις και εξηγήσεις.
Βγες επιθετικά :

-Είσαι μηχανικός εσύ που μιλάς ?
-Οχι 
- Λοιπόν άσε το τι χρειάζεται και το τι δεν χρειάζεται σε εμάς τους μηχανικούς κι εσύ κοίτα να τα φτιάξεις όπως πρέπει. Αμα δεν μπορείς πες το μας να κοιτάξουμε κι αλλού.

και κοψ'του τη φόρα τώρα που είναι αρχή.

Παιδιά , κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να αφήνουμε στην άκρη το επιστημονηλίκι και την ευγένεια και να βαράμε το χέρι στο τραπέζι.

----------


## Barracuda

Μα εισαι ηδη μπροστα τους. Ποτε δηλαδη θα τους αντιμετωπισεις? Ανεβασε λιγο τους τονους, τελειωνε τη δουλεια σου , παρε την αμοιβη σου και φυγε.
Ηρεμα λεφτα μονο οι δημοσιοι υπαλληλοι βγαζουν.

----------


## Xάρης

Προφανώς τη μελέτη την κάνουν δώρο και τα βγάζουν από την κατασκευή. Πώς άραγε.

----------


## SIRADRAB

> Κ πες ότι μου έλεγε, ΟΚ στο υπογράφω..Κ νομικά κατοχυρωμένος θα ήταν και μλκς θα έβγαινα εγώ....


Φίλε terry, τα πράγματα δεν είναι έτσι. Αυτοί που έχουν δικαίωμα υπογραφής είναι συγκεκριμένοι άνθρωποι με τα ανάλογα προσόντα. Αν ήταν ο κάθε γιδοβοσκός κομπάζοντας μπροστά στον κάθε ιδιοκτήτη για να πάρει την δουλειά, ότι υπογράφει αυτά που λέει, και έχει την ευθύνη, να του λες απλά ότι η υπογραφή του στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν ''πιάνει'' και να την βάλει εκεί που ξέρει. Δεν μπορεί να υπογράψει τίποτα, ούτε αυτός, ούτε ο ιδιοκτήτης, οι υπογραφές τους δεν έχουν νομικό αντίκρισμα. Με εύσχημο τρόπο να εκθέσεις την (τεχνική) άγνοιά του μπροστά στον ιδιοκτήτη.

----------


## K_PAT

Αν έχει εκδοθεί οικ. άδεια με την μελέτη σου, υποθέτω ότι έχεις πληρωθεί, οπότε ας γαυγίζει ο κατασκευαστής όσο θέλει. Παραιτήσου από την επίβλεψη και άφησε τους να τρέχουν, αφού εξηγήσεις στον ιδιοκτήτη τι σημαίνει αυτό. Αν δεν έχει εκδοθεί άδεια πληρώνεσαι την μελέτη σου και φεύγεις. Αν δεν δε πληρώνουν απευθύνεσαι στο ΤΕΕ και περιμένεις να πάρεις τα χρήματα σου χωρίς να ασχοληθείς περαιτέρω (και ΝΑΙ το ΤΕΕ θα σου φέρει τα χρήματα της μελέτης σου στο χέρι). Αν ο ιδιοκτήτης δίνει περισσότερο βάρος στον κατασκευαστή απ' ότι σε σένα θα το βρει μπροστά του. Σαφώς και δεν απαξιώνουμε την εμπειρία που έχει κάθε κατασκευαστής αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν έχει επαρκείς επιστημονικές γνώσεις.
Αν έχει εκδοθεί άδεια, ενημέρωσε τον ιδιοκτήτη ότι ακόμα και αν εσύ παραιτηθείς από την επίβλεψη θα πρέπει να γίνει αναθεώρηση της άδειας ως προς την στατική μελέτη (θα του την κάνει δωρεάν ο κατασκευαστής?).
Τέλος σχετικά με το νεαρό της ηλικίας σου: καλύτερα να τσακωθείς με κόσμο όσο είσαι νέος και να μάθει η πιάτσα ότι ο terry δεν "μασάει". Σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι στο μέλλον ΜΟΝο ωφελιμένος θα βγείς και οι περισσότερες δουλειές θα σου έρχονται από ανθρώπους της δουλειάς. Και δεν εννοώ κατασκευαστές, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι οι περισσότεροι κατασκευαστές δεν είναι άνθρωποι της δουλειάς αλλά έμποροι. Ανθρωποι της δουλειάς είναι οι μάστορες (μάστορας=άνθρωπος που αγαπάει αυτό που κάνει, έχει μεράκι, δεν δουλεύει αργίες και απογεύματα, δεν έχει αυτοκίνητο πάνω από 1400 cc!!!!!!!!)

----------


## plo

Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να το παλέψεις, να κερδίσεις την εμπιστοσύνη του ιδιοκτήτη αλλά και του κατασκευαστή, ότι είσαι μηχανικός διαβασμένος, έμπειρος, σίγουρος για τη δουλειά και τις γνώσεις σου, ότι μπορείς να επιτύχεις την ολοκλήρωση της κατασκευής με τον πλέον σωστό, ασφαλές για όλους και οικονομικό τρόπο και ότι η συμμετοχή σου σε αυτό το έργο δεν περιορίζεται στην έκδοση του 2φυλλου στελέχους της οικοδομικής άδειας αλλά είσαι η ψυχή και το μυαλό αυτής της δουλειάς, σε όλα τα στάδια της, από τη χάραξη και τη θεμελίωση, μέχρι την επίβλεψη των μέτρων πυροπροστασίας, των εγκαταστάσεων ύδρευσης & αποχέτευσης, τη διαμόρφωση του περιβάλλοντος χώρου, την οργάνωση της σωστής και απρόσκοπτης  ροής όλων των εργασιών. Να δώσεις εμφατικά , με τους λόγους και τις πράξεις, να καταλάβουν τον σημαντικό ρόλο του μηχανικού στο σύνολο του έργου και όχι μόνο στην ανέγερση του σκελετού, ότι έχεις όλο το έργο στο μυαλό σου με κάθε λεπτομέρεια και κανείς άλλος δεν μπορεί να το έχει, να διεκδικήσεις και να κερδίσεις το ρόλο σου, να αποδείξεις την ιδιότητά σου,με σιγουριά και αυτοπεποίθηση,  χωρίς ούτε μία φορά να δώσεις δικαίωμα για αμφισβήτηση, παραμένοντας βέβαια σε όλη αυτή τη διάρκεια, διπλωμάτης, διαλλακτικός και ευρηματικός. Τόσο απλά.....!!!!! Καλή τύχη και καλό κουράγιο.   :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## vmaniad

καλησπέρα.
είχα και εγώ παρόμοια εμπειρία (όχι κατιδίαν συζήτηση με κατασκευαστη). όταν ο κατασκευαστής δίνει προσφορά καταποκοπήν για το μεταλλικό κτίριο προφανώς θελει να χρησιμοποιήσει τις μικρότερες δυνατές διατομές σε αντίθεση με αυτούς που δίνουν προσφορά με το κιλό χάλυβα οπότε δεν έχουν και πρόβλημα.
το θέμα είναι ότι εμείς οι μηχανικοί και αυτοί ιδιαίτερα που έχουν εξειδικευτεί στις στατικές μελέτες μεταλλικών κτιρίων είμαστε και ηθικά υπεύθυνοι για την σωστή κατασκευή.
αν κάνουμε πίσω το πρόβλημα θα ξαναβρεθεί μπροστά μας. Κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι λάθος να επιστρέψεις τα λεφτά της επίβλεψης και να αφήσεις τον κάθε ασχετο κερδοσκόπο να αλωνήζει.
συνέχισε τη δουλειά και με την πρώτη ανυπακοή του εργολάβου ή του ιδιοκτήτη παραιτήσου ή απήλεισε για παραίτηση, σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν επστρέφεις τα λεφτά της επίβλεψης πίσω και υπάρχει πιθανότητα να σταματήσουν οι εργασίες από την πολεοδομία. Εχεις κάθε νομική κάλυψη με το μέρος σου οπότε μην κάνεις πίσω...

----------


## Evan

ανέλαβε την επίβλεψη, πάρε την αμοιβή μπροστά και άμα αρχίσουν οι τύποι τις ιστορίες παραιτήσου

----------


## palex

Kαι εγω θεωρω ότι καλύτερη θα ήταν η λύση της επιθετικής πολιτικής.
Αυτους τους τύπους όταν πιασουν στο στομα τους την μελετη πρεπει να τους προσβαλεις πολύ ασχημα σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, κοντά σε επίπεδο εξύβρισης, με αναφορές στην πηγή των γνωσεων τους και το μορφωτικό τους επίπεδο μπροστά στον πελάτη αν και αυτός εχει κρινει την μελέτη σου μπροστά στον πελάτη.
Ρωτησε τον στην τελική αν η πηγη πληροφόρησης του για το αν χρειαζεται η όχι κατι είναι τα κατσικία του στην στανη.
Οσο πιο σκληρός και προσβλητικός είσαι τοσο περισσότερο σε εκτιμάνε κατα βαθος.
Αγαπημένη ατακα όταν πανε να αρχισουν οι τεχνικες διαφωνίες: "Θα κανεις αυτό που σου λεει η Επιβλεψη, οπως σου το πει και οταν σου το πει". Το λες από την αρχή στην πρωτη ευκαιρία και τραβας διαχωρηστική γραμμή. Το έχω πει σε χωματουργό όταν πηγε να μου αναλύσει τις θεωρίες του περι συμπυκνώσεων και η δουλεία πηγε ρολοι. 
Δεν χρειάζεται να εξηγούμε τίποτα για τις επιλογές μας στα συνεργεία. Όταν εξηγείς ειναι σαν να διαπραγματευεσαι.
Φίλος μου μηχανικός στην Πατρα που και εκει κλειστη κοινωνία είναι εσκιζε συνεργεια για ψύλου πήδημα και απο εκει που φοβόμουν ότι θα μεινει χωρις δουλεια φτιαχνει και όνομα σιγά σιγά.
Ενημέρωσε τον ίδιοκτήτη ότι ο συγκεκριμένος εργολαβος σκοπευει να τον ξεκοκκαλίσει μεχρι το μεδουλι αυτο θα του σπειρει αμφιβολίες περισσότερο από όλα ακομα και αν είναι συγγενεις του. 
Πες του να μην δεχεται προσφορές καταποκοπή αλλα μονο με τιμή μονάδας γιατι μετα θα του βγαζουν και αλλα μη μετρήσημα εξοδα και θα τον γδύσουν. 
Προσπαθησε διακρητικά να προωθήσεις ανταγωνιστη του συγκεκριμένου εργολάβου, στον οποιον θα έχεις εμπιστοσύνη.
"ο ταδε την ξερει την δουλεια και μπορεί να την εφαρμοσει την μελετη χωρίς αλλαγες και πιο γρηγόρα και πιο φτηνά θα σου ερθει στο τελος..."
Εργολαβοι που τους εχεις προτείνει εσυ κανουν τούμπες ότι και να τους ζητησεις, οι αλλοι σε βλέπουν σαν εμποδιο.
Play hard and dirty!

----------


## bmw316gr

μην παραιτηθείς με τίποτα από τη δουλεία. Πάλεψε κ εσύ όπως μπορείς για το ορθό της αποψή σου. Ο κατασκευαστής αν σε ξανα βρεί τα ίδια θα σου ξανα κάνει....

----------


## sundance

Αρχικά συζήτηση με εργολάβο και κύριο του έργου ξεχωριστά.

Η συζήτηση με τον εργολάβο πρέπει να είναι μεστή,επιθετική και εγωιστική.
Του ιδιοκτήτη μίλησέ του ωμά και ξεκάθαρα.Προέβαλλε το επιστημονικό του πράγματος και το οικονομικό επίσης.Επίσης τόνισέ του ότι ως μηχανικός δεν κερδίζεις κάτι όσον αφορά την εξέλιξη του θέματος-ο μόνος λόγος που το κυνηγάς είναι γιατί προσπαθείς να προασπίσεις τα συμφέροντα του ΚτΕ. 

Αν τα βιολιά συνεχίσουν,τότε συνάντηση και συζήτηση και με τους 2 παρόντες.
Κάνε ξεκάθαρο ότι δεν σηκώνεις μύγα στο σπαθί σου σε τέτοια θέματα και γενικότερα
σε ότι αφορά την επιστήμη σου.

----------


## anka

terry, μου έχει συμβεί κι εμένα κάτι παρόμοιο (και νέα και γυναίκα...καταλαβαίνεις πόσο σημασία μου έδιναν...)
Το δικό μου πρόσθετο λάθος είναι οτι λόγω απειρίας δεν υπερασπίστηκα τον εαυτό μου όσο σθεναρά έπρεπε (έπιανα κακώς τον εαυτό μου να αναρωτιέται μήπως κάπου όντως το έχω παρακάνει;μήπως είμαι αντιοικονομική :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: 
Όταν τελικά επιβεβαίωσα τις απόψεις μου με εμπειρότερους συναδέλφους, το χιλιομετάνιωσα που δεν έβαλα τις φωνές και δεν κατάφερα να επιβληθώ. Και όχι επειδή έχασα τη δουλειά - που την έχασα - αλλά έτσι, για το γμτ!

----------


## kobaksev

Η γνώμη μου είναι πως δεν έχεις να διαπραγματευτείς τίποτα επί της μελέτης σου. Εσύ είσαι ο επιστήμονας, εσύ θα έχεις την ευθύνη αν συνεχίσεις στην επίβλεψη οπότε πρέπει να απαιτήσεις να εφαρμοστεί η μελέτη σου κατά γράμμα. Αυτή η ιστορία με τα μεταλλικά έχει παραγίνει. Κάπου αναφέρθηκε και το τι γίνεται στη Θεσσαλία: μάχη γίνεται ανάμεσα στους μηχανικούς που χρησιμοποιούν ευρωκώδικα για τον υπολογισμό φορτίων και άλλους που χρησιμοποιούν το ΒΔ45.
Τέλος πάντων, πιστεύω πως έχουμε αρκετά θέματα που ήδη μας αγχώνουν στον υπολογισμό των κατασκευών για να έρχεται ο κάθε σιδεράς της γειτονιάς και να μειώνει διατομές επειδή "το κτίριο αντέχει".

----------


## cna

Αυτό πια με το moto "40 χρόνια φούρναρης έχω κάψει...(κόσμο)" έχει παραγίνει. Όπως είπαν και οι προηγούμενοι διπλασίασε τον τσαμπουκά σου απέναντι στον κατασκευαστή. Όσον αφορά τον ιδιοκτήτη καταλαβαίνεις φαντάζομαι ότι ό,τι κάνει το κάνει από άγνοια. Όσες σελίδες του κανονισμού και να του αναφέρεις δεν θα καταλάβει τίποτα. Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις αν  τα πράγματα ξεφύγουν είναι να παραιτηθείς από την επίβλεψη συμπεριλαμβάνοντας στο αιτιολογικό την μη τήρηση της μελέτης. 
Όσον αφορά τον κατασκευαστή μπορείς να χοντρύνεις το παιχνίδι συγγράφοντας εσύ ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό κατασκευής μεταξύ του ιδιοκτήτη και του κατασκευαστή όπου όλα θα αναφέρονται με ορολογίες δημοσίου έργου. Τουτέστιν έλεγχοι ποιότητας υλικού, απαρέγκλιτη τήρηση της μελέτης  κλπ κλπ κλπ. με τις αντίστοιχες παραπομπές στον κανονισμό και άσε τον μετά να πηδάει κατά πως θέλει...

----------


## SIRADRAB

Οι όποιοι ''κατασκευαστές-μαστόροι'' γίνονται περισσότερο πιστευτοί στους ιδιοκτήτες γιατί συνήθως μιλούν την ίδια ''γλώσσα'' μ' αυτούς. Θα σας πρότεινα στην προκειμένη περίπτωση να φρεσκάρετε λίγο τα ''γαλλικά σας'' ώστε να μπορείτε να ''μπαίνετε'' στην κουβέντα που γίνεται στο γραφείο ή στο έργο. Αν ο άλλος δει ότι μιλάτε και ''ξένες'' γλώσσες'' δλδ ''και'' την δική του, να είστε σίγουροι ότι θα μετράει τα λόγια του μετά.

----------


## giorgosk

Μεγάλη και πονεμένη ιστορία ο τίτλος του thread. Ολοι λίγο πολύ αντιμετωπίζουμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Οσοι ειδικά ασχολούνται με μεταλλικά.. (όσο αυξάνεται η αντοχή τόσο αυξάνονται και οι προστριβές  :Χαρούμενος: ) Διαφωνώ πλήρως με την λογική του να μην αναλαμβάνει ο μελετητής την επίβλέψη παρά μόνο λόγω ανωτέρας βίας. Το κύρος αποτελείται από ένα σύνολο παραμέτρων (κατά προσωπική σειρά προτεραιότητας):
1. Εμπειρία 
2. Επαγγελματισμό
3. Διάθεση του πρώτα να ακούς και μετά να προτείνεις
4. Κατανόηση των παραμέτρων του κόστους κατασκευής
5. Διπλωματία
Σε προσωπικό επίπεδο αντιμετώπισα τον "ξερολισμό" του κατασκευαστή, τις "παραξενιές" του ιδιοκτήτη, τον *εγωισμό και τα λάθη* των *μελετητών*, την αντιεπαγγελματική αντισυναδελφική στάση των αρχιτεκτόνων και τέλος την απίστευτη ισχύ της διπλωματίας με στόχο την συνεργασία και την ομαδοποίησης των εμπλεκομένων σε ένα έργο. Εχει *υποχρέωση* ο μελετητής να κάνει επίβλεψη όπως και να ακούει τις προτάσεις από τους υπόλοιπους. Ετσι αυξάνει τον πήχυ του κύρους και του επαγγελματισμού του. Εκπτώσεις σε κανένα κατασκευαστή δεν θα κάνει εκτός εάν ο δεύτερος μπορεί τεκμηριωμένα να προτείνει. Προσωπικά έμαθα πάρα πολλά από τους κατασκευαστές. Σε σημείο που έκανα 4 φορές μελέτη μεταλλικού για να ανακαλύψω ότι στο τέλος είχε δίκαιο που γκρίνιαζε για τις μεγάλες διατομές που του παρουσίασα την πρώτη φορά (αιτία βασικά τα μεγάλα φορτία που θεώρησα καταρχήν) Αυτή τη στιγμή η συνεργασία μας είναι άψογη και με προτείνει σε πελάτες. Αλλά όταν κάτι ξεφεύγει των οικοδομικών κανόνων πρέπει να είμαστε κάθετοι *ειδικά στις συνδέσεις των μεταλλικών*. Σε ένα κόσμο αγγελικά πλασμένο...θα πείτε αλλά το κύρος το δημιουργούμε εμείς για εμάς. Οι αμοιβές μια άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία. Free market σου λένε. Εσεις ξέρετε ιδιώτη γιατρό να γκρινιάζει για το μηνιάτικο? Αυτοί πως ? Ελα ντε...

----------


## thakal

Ταπεινή μου άποψη συνάδελφε είναι να μην προβάλεις θυμωμένος μπροστά στον κατασκευαστή και τον πελάτη σου. Δείξε με έμμεσο ή στην ανάγκη με άμεσο τρόπο ότι καταλαβαίνεις πάρα πολύ καλά το παιχνίδι που παίζει και ότι δεν εκπλήσσεσαι καθόλου (νομίζει ότι δεν έχεις καταλάβει το παιχνίδι του). Έτσι θα καταφέρεις να στρέψεις το πεδίο της μάχης αλλού και μακριά από τα δικά σου περιβόλια. Εάν θιχτεί θα είσαι σε καλό δρόμο και πλέον θα τον πληρώνεις με το ίδιο του το νόμισμα.Το κύρος σου θα προστατευθεί κατά την άποψή μου (μιλάμε πάντα για την ελληνική πραγματικότητα) μόνο εάν φέρεις εις πέρας το έργο όπως εσύ πιστεύεις.Το μεγάλο ηθικό στοίχημα για τον καθένα μας (το λέω για να το ακούω πρώτα εγώ) είναι να  υλοποιούμε και να παραδίδουμε  ένα  άρτιο από κάθε άποψη τεχνικό έργο. Τα εμπόδια και οι τρικλοποδιές είναι αμέτρητα (με πιο αστείο απΆόλους τον ιδιοκτήτη) αλλά μόνο εάν με κάθε κόστος μας ΅ΆκαίειΆΆ το πραγματοποιημένο αποτέλεσμα θα έχουμε αναλάβει τις ευθύνες μας. Εάν αυτοί δεν μπορούν να συντηρήσουν αξίες τότε δεν πρέπει να τις χάσουμε εμείς.
Μη παραιτηθείς 
Y.Γ. ...κι ας μας λένε αιθεροβάμονες και αλαφροίσκιωτους, τις νύχτες και τις μέρες μας πώς τις περνάμε μόνον εμείς το ξέρουμε.
                                                                                                                                                                                               Ελύτης

----------


## Ubiquites

Εγώ θα πω μονάχα το εξής: Στην Ελλάδα ο καθένας μπορεί να ισχυρίζεται το οτιδήποτε, μονάχα που αυτό είναι για προσωπική κατανάλωση εν τέλει και όχι επί της ουσίας συνεισφορά. Το πρόβλημα όμως στην Ελλάδα είναι οτι υπάρχουν άλλοι τόσοι που τσιμπάνε στο δόλωμα των πρώτων και τελικά αποπροσανατολίζονται (θα μου πεις αν το μυαλό τους είναι διακοσμητικό στοιχείο είναι υπεύθυνοι των πράξεων τους).

Για να επιβιώσουμε όμως τελικά δεν έχει μόνο σημασία η ουσία αλλά και η εικόνα. Οπότε ναι, όποιος πάει γυρεύοντας (αναφέρομαι στην πρώτη περίπτωση) να είναι έτοιμος να τον προσγειώσω ανωμάλως στις διαστάσεις που του αναλογούν. Αν δεν ήξερε, ας ρώταγε. Αρκετά με την αμορφωσιά του καθενός και την αγένεια!

----------


## CFAK

Ωραίο θέμα.
Ως δομοστατικός μελετητής εδω και 15 χρόνια θα πω σαν αρχή το αρχαίο ρητό "γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος".

Στο κλάδο μου, τον μελετητικό, υπάρχει ένα 50% πρακτικά ασχέτων που απλώς "τρέχουν" ένα πρόγραμμα. Ένα 20% έχει καλή επαφή με την πράξη, κατανοεί σχέδια και επιλύει σύνθετα κατασκευαστικά προβλήματα. Λιγότερο από 10% είναι υψηλού επιπέδου επιστήμονες.

Οι κατασκευαστές δεν είναι εχθροί μας. Όταν τους πείθουμε ότι γνωρίζουμε ακολουθούν τυφλά. Έχουμε και το "προνόμιο" του σεισμού (ή του ανέμου στα μεταλλικά) που φοβίζει και επομένως κάνει τους μελετητές απαραίτητους.

Για την γενικότερη συντεχνία μας συμφωνώ. Έπρεπε ο ένας να στέλνει τον ιδιοκτήτη στο άλλο μηχανικός, να είμαστε απαραίτητοι (με την υπογραφή μας) σε κάθε κάθε στάδιο της παραγωγής. Ένας παθολόγος (αντίστοιχα δομοστατικός) με όχημα το φόβο του θανάτου (αντίστοιχα εμείς με το φόβο του σεισμού) στέλνει τον ασθενη (πελάτη) σε μικροβιολόγο (σε γεωτρυπανιστή) παίρνει τα αποτελέσματα και πηγαίνει σε ενδοκρινολόγο (σε γεωτεχνικό) για γνωμοδότηση (γεωτεχνική μελέτη) και επιστρέφει στον παθολόγο (δομοστατικό) που του δίνει την τελική διάγνωση (στατική μελέτη) και τον στέλνει στο φαρμακείο (πολεοδομία) να αγοράσει τα φαρμακά του (να υποβάλει τον φάκελο)..σε κάθε δε επίσκεψει χρεώενι ακόμη και την γνωμάτευση..

Όταν ως συντεχνεία μιμηθούμε αυτή των γιατρών ο κλάδος θα περάσει τη ύφεση.

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ ότι και η γνώση εκπόνησης στατικών μελετών ακολουθεί μια κωδωνοειδή καμπύλη όπως πολλά άλλα.
Το ποιος είναι ο μέσος όρος και η διασπορά δεν το γνωρίζω ούτε νομίζω ότι μπορεί κάποιος να έχει τέτοια στατιστικά στοιχεία εκτός ίσως από τους ελεγκτές στατικών (άλλων εποχών), γνώστες του αντικειμένου και σε μεγάλες πολεοδομίες που έλεγχαν πληθώρα μελετών.

Δείτε όμως ΕΔΩ και ειδικότερα την παράγραφο που γράφει:
"Στο τέλος της παραγράφου 2 του άρθρου 8 του ν. 4030/2011 «Νέος τρόπος έκδοσης αδειών δόμησης, ελέγχου κατασκευών και λοιπές διατάξεις» (ΦΕΚ Α΄ 249) η φράση «…και οι στατικές μελέτες από τους αρμόδιους πολιτικούς μηχανικούς» απαλείφεται»." 
για να καταλάβετε προς τα πού πάμε. 
Με λίγα λόγια, το 50% που αναφέρεις CFAK, αν βέβαια είναι τόσο, πρέπει να αυξηθεί κατά την άποψη των ιθυνόντων.
Ζήτω η Ελλάς!

----------


## CFAK

Χάρη, αν το δεις προσεκτικά, αυτη η γνωμοδότηση (το ΦΕΚ που αναφέρεσαι) έχει ως θεμα το πλήρες άνοιγμα του επαγγελματος, ώστε να γίνει πιο ανταγωνιστικό. Η φράση δίνει έμφαση στο "αρμόδιους" στους "ειδικούς" δηλαδή πολιτικούς μηχανικούς, που ανήκουν δηλαδή σε κάποιο μητρώο, που έχουν κάποια χρόνια εμπειρίας κλπ., άρα εγώ καταλαβαίνω οτι θα αντικαταστασθεί από "..και οι στατικές μελετες από πολιτικούς μηχανικούς".
Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά το πνέυμα του ΦΕΚ, είμαι υπέρ της απελευθέρωσης του επαγγέλματος. Υπέρ της κατάργησης του προστατευτισμού, όλοι στην αρένα και όποιος αντέξει.

----------


## Xάρης

Στο ίδιο ΦΕΚ γράφει παρακάτω από το κείμενο που παρέθεσα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα:
"Θετική κρίνεται και η προτεινόμενη ρύθμιση περί απάλειψης της φράσης «...και οι στατικές μελέτες από τους αρμόδιους πολιτικούς μηχανικούς» από το άρθρο 8 παρ. 2 του ν. 4030/2011. Και τούτο, διότι *καταργεί μια αποκλειστική αρμοδιότητα των πολιτικών μηχανικών.*"
Δηλαδή, το ζητούμενο κατά την επιτροπή είναι να έχουν δικαίωμα υπογραφής στατικών σε παραδοσιακούς οικισμούς και οι Αρχιτέκτονες και Τοπογράφοι μηχανικοί όπως έχουν και σε μη παραδοσιακούς οικισμούς (οι τελευταίοι με κάποιους περιορισμούς).
Βέβαια, δεν γράφει τίποτα για τον αντίστοιχο περιορισμό της υπογραφής αρχιτεκτονικών μελετών μόνο από αρχιτέκτονες.

Εν προκειμένω δεν θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει κανένας προστατευτισμός. Δεν συζητούμε για ελάχιστες αμοιβές αλλά για το ποιος έχει τα τυπικά και ουσιαστικά προσόντα εκπόνησης και υπογραφής μελέτης αρχιτεκτονικής, στατικής κ.λπ..
Με τον τρόπο αυτό δεν απελευθερώνεται το επάγγελμα. Διαιωνίζεται μια κατάσταση όπου α) άλλος υπογράφει κι άλλος εκπονεί τη μελέτη ή/και επιστήμονες ασχολούνται με αντικείμενα που δεν έχουν διδαχθεί και δεν τα κατέχουν επαρκώς.

Είναι σαν να λέμε στους γιατρούς ότι μπορούν να κάνουν τα πάντα ανεξαρτήτως ειδικότητας. Όλοι γιατροί είναι, αλλά από εκεί και πέρα εξειδικεύονται κι άλλος γίνεται οφθαλμίατρος κι άλλος μαιευτήρας.
Σαφώς και οι δυο γνωρίζουν το ανθρώπινο σώμα και το πώς λειτουργεί, αλλά δεν θα δεις ποτέ οφθαλμίατρο να ξεγεννά ή μαιευτήρα να κάνει εγχείριση καταρράκτη!

Αναλόγως πρέπει και στον τομέα μας εμείς οι μηχανικοί να εξειδικευτούμε. Όχι μόνο μεταξύ των βασικών ειδικοτήτων, αρχιτέκτονες, πολιτικοί μηχανικοί, τοπογράφοι κ.λπ., αλλά και μεταξύ της ίδιας ειδικότητας π.χ. του πολιτικού μηχανικού, άλλη δουλειά κάνει ο δομοστατικός, άλλη ο συγκοινωνιολόγος.
Αυτό προϋποθέτει αλλαγή τόσο στο νομοθετικό πλαίσιο απόδοσης των επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων όσο και στα προγράμματα σπουδών των ΑΕΙ. Ας ακολουθήσουμε επιτέλους το αγγλοσαξωνικό πρότυπο που έχει επικρατήσει με τετραετείς βασικές σπουδές  (M.Eng.) και άλλο ένα έτος για μάστερ (M.Sc.).

Τότε, όταν ξεφύγουμε από το "όλα τα σφάζω, όλα τα μαχαιρώνω", ίσως το κύρος του επαγγέλματός μας να αποκατασταθεί.
Οι καιροί έχουν αλλάξει.

----------


## Pappos

Λοιπόν για να προσγειωθούμε στην πραγματικότητα...
Το επάγγελμα του πολιτικού μηχανικού στο Ελλαδιστάν απέχει έτη φωτός από την Ευρώπη. Ναι καλά καταλαβατε φυσικά και δεν έχουμε καμία σχέση με την Ευρώπη...τόσο πολιτιστικά όσο και από θέματα παιδείας.

Λοιπόν, όπως έχω πει πει πολλές φορές, αν δεν γίνει αναθεώρηση προγραμμάτων σπουδών (και δεν εξαφανιστούν τα ιζήματα των παρατάξεων) δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει τίποτα.

Επίσης όπως είναι λογικό πρέπει να γίνει το 3+2.
Δηλαδή ένας μηχανικός που τελειώνει το BSc μπορεί να συνεχίσει γαι το MSc σε ίδρυμα ΤΕ ή ΠΕ.
Εννοείται ότι ακαδημαϊκά και επαγγελματικά είναι το ίδιο.

Κάτι αναφέρθηκε για τις μελέτες...θέλω να τονίσω ότι τόσο οι μελέτες από Μηχανικούς ΠΕ και Μηχανικούς ΤΕ είτε θα είναι καλές είτε όχι. Και φυσικά δεν υποστηρίζω ότι η μελέτη απο Μηχανικό ΠΕ είναι καλύτερη από Μηχανικό ΤΕ.
Εξαρτάται τον μελετητή.

Εδώ στο Ελλαδιστάν το θέμα μελέτη δεν υφίσταται καν...για τι μελέτες μιλάμε...πολυκατοικία και πάσης Ελλάδος.

----------


## Xάρης

Πάντα υπερβολικός!

----------


## Pappos

:Χαρούμενος: 
Υπερβολικός...μάλιστα...
Να ξικινήσω από το καφενείο ΤΕΕ...πλειοψηφία Πολ. Μηχανικοί, δώστε τα όλα στους Πολ. Μηχανικούς (αυτοί πέρασαν κα τον Τσοβόλα).
Αρχιτέκτονες υπογράφουν στατικά και πολ. μηχανικοί υπογράφουν αρχιτεκτονικά...της π%#$%#ς το κάγκελο...
Τους Τοπογράφους τότε τι τους θέλουμε ??? Να πληρώνουν το ΤΣΕΜΕΔΕ ???
Υπερβολικός μεγάλος αριθμός φοιτητών...και αν δεν περάσουν πρέπει το παιδί να σπουδάσει...νοοτροπία δηλαδή βλαχαδερού *ellinaras*...
Συνεχίζω...
Φοιτητικές παρατάξεις στα ιδρύματα, διορισμοί από πατήρ σε υιό...
Απαρχαιωμένο πρόγραμμα σπουδών.
Μαθήματα που δεν χρειάζονται και όμως υπάρχουν για να γεμίζουν το πρόγραμμα και να μπορεί να έχει δουλειά ο λέκτορας που μόλις πήρε το μάθημα και διορίστηκε !!!
Πληθώρα φοιτητών που πέρασαν και μετά έμειναν στον φραπέ...έχει ο Θεός...θα το πάρουμε κάποτε...
Από που να αρχίσω και που να σταματήσω...
Έρευνα ανύπαρκτη...εργαστήρια αν δεν έχουν λεηλατηθει από καμία κατάληψη ανύπαρκτη ως απαρχαιωμένη...
Πηγαίνει ο άλλος σθγκοινωνιολόγος και μετά έξω το πάιζει ειδήμονας στα στατικά...δηλαδή τι να λέμε τώρα...

Και μετά είμαι υπερβολικός...

----------


## Xάρης

Εσύ δεν είσαι Πολιτικός Μηχανικός;

----------


## Pappos

Είμαι, αλλά δεν είμαι σε τριτοκοσμικό κράτος. 
Εργάζομαι στο εξωτερικό. Και διάλεξα *εσκεμμένα* κατεθυνση Δομοστατικού. Αυτό σημαίνει 6 μπετά, 6 σιδηρές, μηχανικές (από ελαστοστατική μέχρι πεπερασμένα) κ.ο.κ. (και δεν αναφέρομαι σε στατικές και δυναμικές).
Δηλαδή γνωρίζω μόνο τα θέματα περί Δομοστατικής-Γεφυροποιίας. Δεν βγαίνς στο κουρμπέτι, ανοίγω γραφείο τελετών και όλα τα σφάζω όλα τα μαχαιρώνω όπως γίνεται Ελλαδιστάν...
Αυτή είναι και η διαφορά Μηχανικού Ευρώπης με Ελλαδιστάν. Δεν νοείται μηχανικός που απασχολείται με σιδηρές (όπου έχει και άδεια κρατική για έλεγχο στατικών ΜΟΝΟ στις σιδηρές) να στο παίζει ειδικός στα μπετά...πως να το κάνουμε τώρα...ο άλλος τρώει 30 χρόνια στις σιδηρές (και μιλάω για σιδηρές όχι μ@$@#ς όπως Ελλαδιστάν άντε κάναμε βιομηχανική αίθουσα είμαστε σιδεράδες...) δεν πει στον πελάτη είμαι ειδικός στα μπετά...
Υπάρχει χαοτική σκέψη μεταξύ εμού και μηχανικού απο Ελλαδιστάν...και ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα και δεν δέχτηκα τις θέσεις του ΤΕΕ που έκανε τον Πολ. Μηχανικό Θεό...

edit:
Και πάλι ειδικότητα διάλεξα σιδηρές και ας έκανα 6 μπετά...

----------


## Xάρης

Σπούδασες σε Ελληνικό Πολυτεχνείο;

----------


## Pappos

Σε Γερμανικό Πολυτεχνείο σπούδασα.

- - - Ενημερώθηκε - - -




> ... άρα εγώ καταλαβαίνω οτι θα αντικαταστασθεί από "..και οι στατικές μελετες από πολιτικούς μηχανικούς". ...
> Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά το πνέυμα του ΦΕΚ, είμαι υπέρ της απελευθέρωσης του επαγγέλματος. Υπέρ της κατάργησης του προστατευτισμού, όλοι στην αρένα και όποιος αντέξει.


* στατικές μελετες από πολιτικούς μηχανικούς* ΠΕ, TE

Χάρη μπες στο ζουμί και άσε τις ερωτήσεις !
Τι θες να πεις ?

----------


## Xάρης

Η άποψη που έχεις δημιουργήσει για τα ελληνικά πολυτεχνεία δεν είναι από πρώτο χέρι διότι δεν σπούδασες σ' αυτά. Δεν εννοώ ότι δεν μπορείς να έχεις άποψη, ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει, αλλά η δική σου προέρχεται από όσα άκουσες, είδες, διάβασες όχι όμως απ' όσα έχεις *βιώσει*. Αυτό μπορεί για κάποιους να μην λέει τίποτα αλλά για άλλους πολλά.

Σπούδασες στο εξωτερικό (Γερμανία), εργάζεσαι στο εξωτερικό (Γερμανία), ζεις στο εξωτερικό (Γερμανία).
Με μας εδώ στην Ελλάδα τι ασχολείσαι;
Ο τρόπος που γράφεις *φαίνεται* ως *κακοπροαίρετος*, δεν το καταλαβαίνεις;

Και εγώ κάνω κριτική, θέλω να αλλάξουν πολλά, συμφωνώ μαζί σου σε πολλά αλλά εγώ εδώ σπούδασα, εδώ εργάζομαι, εδώ είναι η οικογένειά μου, εδώ τα οικονομικά μου συμφέροντα, εδώ μεγαλώνουν τα παιδιά μου και πονώ αυτόν τον τόπο τον οποίο θέλω να αλλάξω προς το καλύτερο για τα παιδιά όχι μόνο τα δικά μου αλλά όλων των Ελλήνων που δεν θέλουν να αφήσουν την πατρίδα τους.

Αν λοιπόν νοιάζεσαι γι αυτόν τον τόπο, θες κάποια στιγμή να επιστρέψεις και ό,τι γράφεις το γράφεις όχι από κόμπλεξ, όχι από επιθυμία υποβιβασμού των Ελλήνων μηχανικών για να νιώσεις εσύ ανώτερος, (σε κάποιους αυτήν την εικόνα βγάζεις), κάνε την κριτική σου κόσμια (άνευ επιθέτων και χαρακτηρισμών), εντοπίζοντας τα προβλήματα, προτείνοντας λύσεις και μέχρι εκεί.

----------


## Pappos

Εργάστηκα και στο Ελλαδιστάν, μετά έφυγα έξω γιατί εργασία δεν υπήρχε.
Αν θες να αλλάξεις τον τόπο βάλε πρώτα τους 300 σε ένα σαπιοκάραβο, τα δικαστάκια που είναι μέσα στην σαπίλα μαζί με τα δικηγοράκια, τους εργατοπατέρες με τις βίλες και το κατέβασμα των διακοπτών, τους ιατρούς με τα φακελάκια...και πόσα άλλα που δεν θυμάμαι...μετά μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε...όλα τα υπολοιπα είναι φαντασίες και ρομαντισμοί...

Εγώ δεν υποβιβάζω κανέναν...το ΤΕΕ υποβιβάζει...εκτός και αν μας πεις ότι το ΤΕΕ είναι σωτό και δεν είναι μέσα στην σαπίλα των καρεκλάτων αστοιχείωτων συνδικαλιστών...
Προσγειώσου στην πραγματικότητα !!!

----------


## Xάρης

Διάβασε αυτά που γράφεις. Σου είπα, πολλοί θα τα θεωρήσουν κακοπροαίρετα.

Αφού λοιπόν α) δεν υπάρχει εφικτή λύση κατά τη γνώμη σου, β) εμείς όλοι που αγωνιζόμαστε να βελτιώσουμε την κοινωνία μας είμαστε αιθεροβάμονες και γ) εσύ μετανάστευσες έξω (εξ ανάγκης όπως μας λες), γιατί κάθεσαι και ασχολείσαι με μας που μείναμε πίσω;

----------


## Antaios

Bρε Γέροντα γιατί έκλεισε το netmichanikos ;

Καλά η συζήτηση για το ΤΕΕ είναι μεγάλη ,τελευταία παίρνει αποφάσεις και κατά των μελών του .

Παππούλη καμία μελέτη/επίβλεψη κάνεις στη Γερμανία ή μόνο έλεγχο ;

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Παρακαλώ μείνετε στο θέμα.
Προσωπικά θέματα μόνο μέσω προσωπικών μηνυμάτων.

----------


## Pappos

> Διάβασε αυτά που γράφεις. Σου είπα, πολλοί θα τα θεωρήσουν κακοπροαίρετα.
> 
> Αφού λοιπόν α) δεν υπάρχει εφικτή λύση κατά τη γνώμη σου, β) εμείς όλοι που αγωνιζόμαστε να βελτιώσουμε την κοινωνία μας είμαστε αιθεροβάμονες και γ) εσύ μετανάστευσες έξω (εξ ανάγκης όπως μας λες), γιατί κάθεσαι και ασχολείσαι με μας που μείναμε πίσω;


Δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να ασχολούμαι με μπανάνες και Ελλαδισταν.
Αλλά δεν μπορεί επειδή είμαι Έλληνας να με κάνουν ρόμπα έξω όλοι με αυτά που συμβαίνουν στο Ελλαδισταν.
Μην μιλάς για βελτίωση της κοινωνίας γιατί ακούγεται τραγικό εως αστείο...κάτι τετόια έλεγε και ο Βενιζέλος.
Δες και την εκπομπή...




Δηλαδή τι να λέμε τώρα...τι βελτίωση και πράσινα άλογα...
Και που σαι...δεν είναι μόνο ένα βλαμμένο...είναι 300χ4 τουλάχιστον (4 για τα μέλη της οικογένειας) και δεν βάζουμε φίλους και συγγενείς...

@Αntaios...
άκυρο (κατάλαβα ποιος είσαι...)

Ελλαδισταν είναι μόνο για διακοπές και για τα λαμόγια όπως πολιτικοί και η παρέα τους που έχουν το χρήμα...όλα τα άλλα όχι μόνο δεν λειτουργούν, αλλά και όποιος πιστεύει ότι λειτουργούν πρέπει να είναι διανοητικά καθυστερημένος...

----------


## Antaios

To θέμα δεν είναι ο Pappos.
Aν δουλεύαμε εξωτερικό δε θα υπήρχε καν αυτό το thread.
Εκεί ο καθένας έχει το διακριτό ρόλο του σε ένα έργο.
Εδώ τα περισσότερα γίνονται με αυτεπιστασία.
Ποιος είναι ο ακριβής ρόλος ,υποχρεώσεις και ευθύνες της επίβλεψης και της διαχείρησης/κατασκευαστή ενός έργου ....

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

> Δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να ασχολούμαι με μπανάνες και Ελλαδισταν.
> Αλλά δεν μπορεί επειδή είμαι Έλληνας να με κάνουν ρόμπα έξω όλοι με αυτά που συμβαίνουν στο Ελλαδισταν.


Mε συγχωρείς, επειδή είμαι της άποψης οτι οι παροιμίες και τα αποφθέγματα έχουν βγεί απο την ζωή την ίδια, σου προτείνω να μην κατηγορείς το σπίτι σου για να μην πέσει να σε πλακώσει.
Εξάλλου ετοιμόρροπο είναι, όπως λές σε κάνουν ρόμπα έξω για αυτά που γίνεται στο Ελλάντα, μάλλον εσύ τους έδωσες το δικαίωμα όπως φαίνεται και στο φόρουμ ο τρόπος σκέψης σου.

Και στην τελική αφού έφυγες ,άσε εμάς εδώ στην μπανανία να τρώμε μπανάνες, που στην τελική για πάντα θα τις τρώμε,γιατί η μάσα είναι τόσο μεγάλη τόσο απο τους "πατριώτες" όσο και απο τους "αγωνιστές του λαού" που τα εγχειρήματα ανθρώπων που προσπαθούν (όπως λέει ο Χάρης για τον ευατό του) θα πάνε άπατα και άκλαφτα , απο στατιστικής το λέω...απο το 1823 μέχρι σήμερα.

----------


## Pappos

Εγώ μιλαω για μπανανες και επίπεδο Ουγκάντας, το οποίο κανείς δεν το αμφισβητεί και σύ μου μιλάς για αγωνιστές και πατριωτες...
Δεν με ενδιαφέρουν αυτά, εμένα με ενδιαφέρουν το κράτος να λιετουργήσει σαν κράτος και όχι όπως το video που ενώ τα φάγανε έχουνε το θράσος να χτυπάνε και το χέρι στο τραπέζι...
Λοιπόν...ή τα δέχεσαι ή περνάς στην σφαίρα των ρομαντικώ ποιητών...όλα τα άλλα τα προσπερνώ σαν άστοχα και ανούσια


Και που σαι...εδώ δεν είναι καφενείο για προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις...γουστάρεις να μου κάνεις κριτική ή να απευθυνθεις σε εμένα ?? 
Μόνο με pm...
Το θέμα του thread είναι 
*Πώς εξασφαλίζεται το κύρος μας;*

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

A. Δεν κατάλαβες αυτά που γράφω.
Β. Περιμένω να δώ την δική σου άποψη περι εξασφάλισης κύρους ,εκτός εάν το μεγάλο κατηγορώ το θεωρείς άποψη περί κύρους.

----------


## seismic

Εγώ θα πω την άποψή μου σαν κατασκευαστής και μάστορας. Ο κλάδος της οικοδομής περιλαμβάνει πάρα πολλά επαγγέλματα. 
Ο πολιτικός μηχανικός ή ο Αρχιτέκτονας πρέπει να έχουν κύρος και πάρα πολύ μεγάλη γνώση για να διαχειριστούν όλα αυτά τα επαγγέλματα.
Ούτε ο πολιτικός μηχανικός είναι μάστορας, ούτε ο μάστορας είναι πολιτικός μηχανικός.
Είναι όμως ανάγκη να συνεργασθούν διότι το μαθησιακό πεδίο του κάθε ενός είναι αναγκαίο για μια σωστή κατασκευή.
Το καλύτερο θα ήταν ο πολιτικός μηχανικός να είναι και ο μάστορας.
Αυτό όμως είναι αδύνατον Ο πρώτος σπούδαζε χρόνια στα θρανία και απόκτησε γνώση, ο δεύτερος απόκτησε γνώση με διαφορετικές συνθήκες και πάνω σε διαφορετικό επάγγελμα. 
Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί πρέπει να επιβληθούν στο έργο.
Χρειάζεται όμως διπλωματία, και αυστηρότητα.
Μην περιμένετε από ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρουν αυτά που ξέρετε να σεβαστούν απόλυτα την γνώμη σας.
Από την άλλη να επικροτείτε και να μαθαίνετε την τέχνη ενός καλού μάστορα γιατί και αυτός έχει μάθει πολλά από εσάς. 
Για αυτό πολλές φορές σας κάνει τον έξυπνο, για να του πείτε μπράβο! 
Ένα μπράβο ενός μηχανικού στον μάστορα είναι η καλύτερη πληρωμή που μπορεί να έχει.
Ξέρετε γιατί?...γιατί στο βάθος σας αναγνωρίζει σαν τον υπεύθυνο του έργου.
Ας αναγνωρίσετε όμως και εσείς ότι αυτά που εσείς σχεδιάζετε γίνονται πράξη με τα χέρια του και το μυαλό του.
Εγώ σαν μάστορας θα σεβόμουν τον μηχανικό που θα με μάθαινε ορισμένα απλά μυστικά της επιστήμης του και θα άκουγε και την άποψή μου ( μόνο να άκουγε μέχρι εκεί. ) Η τελική απόφαση όμως θα είναι η δική του.

----------


## Pappos

> Διάβασε αυτά που γράφεις. Σου είπα, πολλοί θα τα θεωρήσουν κακοπροαίρετα.
> 
> Αφού λοιπόν α) δεν υπάρχει εφικτή λύση κατά τη γνώμη σου, β) εμείς όλοι που αγωνιζόμαστε να βελτιώσουμε την κοινωνία μας είμαστε αιθεροβάμονες και γ) εσύ μετανάστευσες έξω (εξ ανάγκης όπως μας λες), γιατί κάθεσαι και ασχολείσαι με μας που μείναμε πίσω;


α) Υπάρχει λύση, αλλά επειδή το επίπεδο είναι τραγικά χαμηλό στο Ελλαδιστάν δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει τίποτα. Θα κάνω όμως μια προσπάθεια να εξηγήσω. Το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από την ανύπαρκτη παιδεία. Από την σταδιακή πτώση του επιπέδου που εισέρχονται στα τριτοβάθμια ιδρύματα σε σχέση με την δεκαετία του '80. Από τις παρασιτικές παρατάξεις και από την ανύπαρκτη έρευνα. Επίσης το ΤΕΕ που είναι ένας σύλλογος από κομματόσκυλα και δεν έχουν δουλέψει ποτέ τους. Το αστείο είναι ότι εκφέρουν και απόψεις για θέματα παιδείας και εκπαίδευσης.

β) Δεν αγωνίζεται κανείς. Ο Έλληνας πάντα κοιτούσε και κοιτάζει τον εαυτό του. Αυτά που λες είναι ρομαντισμοί για πανσέληνο και βαρκάδα.

γ) Δεν γίνεται να με αντιπροσωπεύουν μηχανικοί βλαχαδερά και έξω να έχω πρόβλημα λόγω αυτής της νοοτροπίας.
Και εξηγώ. Από την κατασκευή μέχρι την τις συνθήκες που ακούει στο όνομα Υγιεινή & Ασφάλεια στους χώρους εργασίας απέχουμε έτη φωτός. 
Το ίδιο και με την εκπαίδευση. Το ξαναλέω. Μηχανικοί διαλέγουν τομέα συγκοινωνιακό και μετά το παίζουν δομοστατικοί. 
Ο καθένας στην εξειδίκευσή του. Υπάρχει θέμα με την ασφάλεια των έργων !!! Επίσης θέτω το ερώτημα γιατί κάποιος σπουδάζει τοπογράφος εφόσον την δουλειά του τοπογράφουν την ασκεί το ίδιο και ο πολ. μηχανικός ?
Επικρατεί ένα μπάχαλο εδώ και 50 χρόνια με τα επ. δικαιώματα. 
*Που είσαι εσύ που λες ότι αγωνίζεσαι ??? Και γιατί ακόμη επικρατεί αυτή η τριτοκοσμική κατάσταση ???*
Άρα είναι αυτό που λέω. Ο καθένας κοιτάζει την πάρτυ του.
Συνεχίζω με το εκπαιδευτικό.
Χαμός στο ίσιωμα δικέ μου !!!
Εκεί σαν τα βλαχαδερά στο 5ετές. Μα καλά, το 3+2 δεν κάνει 5 έτη ??? Ποια η διαφορά ???
Ίσα-ίσα θα έχει και M.Sc. και μάλιστα με εξειδίκευση. Αλλά μάλλον είναι το παρακάτω...*Ο καθένας κοιτάζει την πάρτυ του.*
Γιατί να μην υπάρχει ένα επιμελητήριο για όλους τους Μηχανικούς τριτωβάθμιων ιδρυμάτων ??? Αλλά κατάλαβα...πάλι το *Ο καθένας κοιτάζει την πάρτυ του.


*Λοιπόν ή προσγειώνεσαι στην πραγματικότητα ή με ενημερώνεις τον Αυγουστο που έχει και ωραίο φεγγάρι να πάμε για βαρκάδα...εκτός αν με απαντήσεις στα παραπάνω και μου δείξεις ότι έχω αδικο.

----------

